# fair price for watches with ETA 2824/2



## mebunzing

hi all,
i believe the anonimo watches are very very nice indeed (opera etc). however, most of them run on an ETA 2824/2 calibre.

which is fine,ofcourse. however, this one (
*Aristo U-Boot Uhr Automatik)*

has the same calibre but costs only 200 euro. 
http://www.yatego.com/fliegeruhren/...utomatik?sid=03Y1253010456Y1d24f86e79e87bd505

there is more to a watch than only the calibre but...it makes me resist buying one of those anonimo watches.
what do you think ?


----------



## mike2210

Dear,

If you compare a Château Petrus and a 3€ bottle, in both cases it's wine.
But the taste is not the same one.

PS: The price of a calibre 2824/2 is 93,45€.


----------



## jimyritz

The ETA 2824 is a workhorse of a movement--tried and true...It's hard to know what each company does to it for their timepieces...I believe the base movement is adjusted 3 places--it then goes 4, 5 and COSC...

On paper many companies may use the same base movement but what ends up in the watch could be slightly or highly modified...

For example,

Breitling uses it in some of its watches--the COSC version
UTS uses it adjusted to 5 places
Anonimo uses it adjusted to 4 places
In my opinion, when you buy an Anonimo you buy it because of the case..The case work is amazing...There are watches that cost less w/better movements--just look at some of the Omegas. Then again a lot more people have an Omega than an Anonimo.

(just for the record I have an Anonimo Polluce and an Omega Seamaster 2538.20)--both excellent watches but different...

In my opinion, you really have to look all facets of the watch when you are making a comparison..

Again, just my opinion...

Cheers-
Mike


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

jimyritz said:


> The ETA 2824 is a workhorse of a movement--tried and true...It's hard to know what each company does to it for their timepieces...I believe the base movement is adjusted 3 places--it then goes 4, 5 and COSC...
> 
> On paper many companies may use the same base movement but what ends up in the watch could be slightly or highly modified...
> 
> For example,
> 
> Breitling uses it in some of its watches--the COSC version
> UTS uses it adjusted to 5 places
> Anonimo uses it adjusted to 4 places
> In my opinion, when you buy an Anonimo you buy it because of the case..The case work is amazing...There are watches that cost less w/better movements--just look at some of the Omegas. Then again a lot more people have an Omega than an Anonimo.
> 
> (just for the record I have an Anonimo Polluce and an Omega Seamaster 2538.20)--both excellent watches but different...
> 
> In my opinion, you really have to look all facets of the watch when you are making a comparison..
> 
> Again, just my opinion...
> 
> Cheers-
> Mike


Yes, it's true. +1


----------



## Tristan17

mebunzing said:


> hi all,
> i believe the anonimo watches are very very nice indeed (opera etc). however, most of them run on an ETA 2824/2 calibre.
> 
> which is fine,ofcourse. however, this one (
> *Aristo U-Boot Uhr Automatik)*
> 
> has the same calibre but costs only 200 euro.
> http://www.yatego.com/fliegeruhren/...utomatik?sid=03Y1253010456Y1d24f86e79e87bd505
> 
> there is more to a watch than only the calibre but...it makes me resist buying one of those anonimo watches.
> what do you think ?


dont even bother comparing. go get the aristo. b-)


----------



## jcoat007

Some people really focus on the movement, other people focus on function and others on style. I have no problem with Anonimo movements. Because of their semi-pedestrian nature any watchmaker can work on the movements. It would be nice to have a COSC movement, but the casework more than makes up for it. 

I have a few different models of Anonimo, but every time I wear the Milemetri, it strikes me that this little watch has been tested to over 2,000 meters. I will never go that low, but that tells me something about how the watch is made. And to top it off it has a beautiful design, is unique and rare. 

But buy whatever makes you happy when you wear it. You want to smile when you see it!!!


----------



## Firenze

*The case is the most expensive part of these watches*

If you don't have an genuine in house movement, then the most expensive part of the watch is the case. And the link you provided says it all. Having said that, you have to buy what speaks to you.


----------



## nick9mm

The Anonomist-|>
You guys show the class! :-!
If this post was on another forum he would have been eaten alive,
and to never return. Nuff said.

Good to be apart of this group, great reminder.:thanks

It's all in good time,b-)
nick9mm


----------



## crusz

nick9mm said:


> The Anonomist-|>
> You guys show the class! :-!
> If this post was on another forum he would have been eaten alive,
> and to never return. Nuff said.
> 
> Good to be apart of this group, great reminder.:thanks
> 
> It's all in good time,b-)
> nick9mm


I was just thinking the same thing reading this :-!..


----------



## mebunzing

mike2210 said:


> Dear,
> 
> If you compare a Château Petrus and a 3€ bottle, in both cases it's wine.
> But the taste is not the same one.
> 
> .


very well mike, but the point i was trying to make is about the wine itself, compared to the 'wine & bottle'.

your petrus wine (very nice taste indeed, congrats) in a cheap bottle, STILL is a very good wine,
would it be fair to pay 850 euro (give or take) for the petrus wine in the 'real bottle' and 120 euro for the same petrus wine in an ordinary bottle ?


----------



## Tristan17

mebunzing said:


> very well mike, but the point i was trying to make is about the wine itself, compared to the 'wine & bottle'.
> 
> your petrus wine (very nice taste indeed, congrats) in a cheap bottle, STILL is a very good wine,
> would it be fair to pay 850 euro (give or take) for the petrus wine in the 'real bottle' and 120 euro for the same petrus wine in an ordinary bottle ?


like i have mentioned, you're right, go get the aristo.

i'm going to skip this wine thing because i'm not sure if i quite understand it. b-)
dude, it doesnt work that way. 
what is a "fair" price watch? everybody has different views about price. a $200 is affordable to you may not be for others. 
Well, if ask me what's is my "fair" price watch. i would say "a $10 casio!". 
I can read the time, date and has stop watch which is anytime better than your whatever ETA 2824 movement.

and we haven't even touch on ETAs in panerai, IWC pilots, Hublots and all those big brands. How about Alain Siberstein at $15000 for a 7750 movement? you got any opinion on this?

I got 3 watches with in house movements. so what? big deal. i can't even see their movements and for the price that i have paid, this is definitely not a fair price.
But do i like it? Hell yeah!! i love all my watches. 
Therefore, there is no such thing as a fair price.
The price is right to those who can afford it.


----------



## amers

There are a lot of big name expensive boutique watches which ETA provides movements for, excluding those out of The Swatch Group..Curious what your comment is on that?

A lot more goes into a watch than the movement its the whole package and with anything....."market" will dictate price. (Market = demand/supply, economy, brand recognition etc)


----------



## mebunzing

important is to know (for me ...) what is inside... that means, what is the ''engine'' of the watch. this most of all.
then, of course, come things a case, hands, straps etc. for example the U1 Ubootsteel watch, have a great look and feel. anti magnetic case etc. this certainly adds value to the watch and i would feel comfortable of paying a ''high''price.
however, when nothing ''technical'' or special treatment is added to for example the 2824, then i feel prices like 1000 euros are excessive.

myself i own a Angular Momentum AxisI Navigator, but i purchased it second hand. also a MIDO all dial diver, but new (600 euros)


----------



## Escapement1

nick9mm said:


> The Anonomist-|>
> You guys show the class! :-!
> If this post was on another forum he would have been eaten alive,
> and to never return. Nuff said.
> 
> Good to be apart of this group, great reminder.:thanks
> 
> It's all in good time,b-)
> nick9mm


I know it:-! I recently aquired a used 2-tone Rolex Sub for someone so I delved into their forum a bit. You can get your head torn off over there for saying hello. Everyone who attempted to contribute was attacked that I read, which was only a couple... then I came back over this way:-d


----------



## Watchbreath

:-s That's very hard to say, checkout Christiaan van der Klaauw.


----------



## mebunzing

of course it is not my intention to hurt someones feelings, and yes, watches can be personal.
so what did i do ...got myself a Ball...
However, maybe a next one will be a Anonimo (or a Bremont...)


----------



## Redrum

Kay, i have never even seen an Anonimo watch but i can tell from what i have read that their strenghts are in:

1.- The case is not CNC'd it's done by hand.
2.- It's an independent brand , so IT IS REALLY EXCLUSIVE, not like Rolex, Tag or Omega.
3.- Good, solid movements that can probably be serviced by any decent watchmaker.

For me personally this has great appeal.
I really don't get the whole fuzz about a super ultra decorated movement made from platinum or any other precious metal, that is crossing the line over to the jewelry for men camp (in other words -girly-).
And i don't care mucho about automatic movements with a lot of gizmos that try hard to be as accurate as a quartz watch.
There is no sense in trying to reinvent the wheel, if you want shock proof accuracy buy a quartz watch. SO....ANONIMO makes it's case 
But, you know, this is only my opinion. 

Relax brother, they are just watches


RR


----------



## DS/B MCS

mebunzing said:


> so what did i do ...got myself a Ball...


Nice Choice...what did you get?


----------



## Tragic

Redrum said:


> Kay, i have never even seen an Anonimo watch but i can tell from what i have read that their strenghts are in:
> 
> 1.- The case is not CNC'd it's done by hand.
> 2.- It's an independent brand , so IT IS REALLY EXCLUSIVE, not like Rolex, Tag or Omega.
> 3.- Good, solid movements that can probably be serviced by any decent watchmaker.
> 
> For me personally this has great appeal.
> I really don't get the whole fuzz about a super ultra decorated movement made from platinum or any other precious metal, that is crossing the line over to the jewelry for men camp (in other words -girly-).
> And i don't care mucho about automatic movements with a lot of gizmos that try hard to be as accurate as a quartz watch.
> There is no sense in trying to reinvent the wheel, if you want shock proof accuracy buy a quartz watch. SO....ANONIMO makes it's case
> But, you know, this is only my opinion.
> 
> Relax brother, they are just watches
> 
> RR


In what way is an Anonimo case "done by hand"?
Seems that would be quite difficult.


----------



## ecunited

mebunzing said:


> of course it is not my intention to hurt someones feelings, and yes, watches can be personal.
> so what did i do ...got myself a Ball...
> However, maybe a next one will be a Anonimo (or a Bremont...)


Nice! (I'm a fan/proud owner of both brands.)

What kind of movement is inside your Ball?


----------



## sasqwatch

Anonimo...Ball....and, Aristo! Where she stops nobody knows, I love the looks of Anonimo, I have a crush on Ball you know! Aristo is arresting too! Inside or outside?.... The decision is up to you! Aint it FUN!!:think::-!


----------



## Redrum

Tragic said:


> In what way is an Anonimo case "done by hand"?
> Seems that would be quite difficult.


Hey yo!
The Florentine artisans "scoop out" the metal from the blanks with tools manually . I read that in a Watch Time magazine John, i haven't seen it personally.
But i'm guessing they wouldn't lie about that.
That for me it's impressive.

Maybe a moderator can shed more light on the subject.

Take care men

RRDJ


----------



## Redrum

Redrum said:


> Hey yo!
> The Florentine artisans "scoop out" the metal from the blanks with tools manually . I read that in a Watch Time magazine John, i haven't seen it personally.
> But i'm guessing they wouldn't lie about that.
> That for me it's impressive.
> 
> Maybe a moderator can shed more light on the subject.
> 
> Take care men
> 
> RRDJ


OOOPs i just saw a video on Anonimo manucture, didn't see anything being "hand-made", just "hand polished", maybe i misread something in that article.

Take care

RR


----------



## seanuk

Redrum said:


> OOOPs i just saw a video on Anonimo manucture, didn't see anything being "hand-made", just "hand polished", maybe i misread something in that article.
> 
> Take care
> 
> RR


just to add my 2 cents the cases manufacturing is covered on a few threads. they are machined from solid blocks not stamped out like pastry. its one tiny part of what makes them special in the eys of the one who like them.|>


----------



## european.aristocrat

i drive a bmw. the engine of the car is extremely important. however, the entire body of the car surrounding the engine is where the value is. my car has the tightest suspension, most comfortable seats, and handles better than any car i have owned. the engine is an inline 6 cylinder. i owned a VW with an 8 cylinder engine that would leave this bmw in the dust. however there is no comparison in the finish and performance of the two.

another analogy you could use is the vw/audi or toyota/lexus analogy. both makes often have the same engines, but the cars are a lot different.

you are paying for the whole thing. the same is true for a watch. the case, finish, looks, durability, performance, etc.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

If you can afford what ever you want, like a watch or car you are spending in what you want no matter what if is overpriced or not, just works like this way.

But for some people can be insane also really insane to have many watches or cars, but who cares about the people say about your actions if you are satisfied... period.

Just a short Video of how Anonimo made his watches.






Thanks.


----------



## european.aristocrat

nelsondevicenci said:


> If you can afford what ever you want, like a watch or car you are spending in what you want no matter what if is overpriced or not, just works like this way.
> 
> But for some people can be insane also really insane to have many watches or cars, but who cares about the people say about your actions if you are satisfied... period.
> 
> Just a short Video of how Anonimo made his watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


nice video. the music is horrible, it is like the theme from a terrible 80's movie with patrick swayze in it.


----------



## amers

european.aristocrat said:


> i drive a bmw. the engine of the car is extremely important. however, the entire body of the car surrounding the engine is where the value is. my car has the tightest suspension, most comfortable seats, and handles better than any car i have owned. the engine is an inline 6 cylinder. i owned a VW with an 8 cylinder engine that would leave this bmw in the dust. however there is no comparison in the finish and performance of the two.
> 
> another analogy you could use is the vw/audi or toyota/lexus analogy. both makes often have the same engines, but the cars are a lot different.
> 
> you are paying for the whole thing. the same is true for a watch. the case, finish, looks, durability, performance, etc.


It is all relative and like you said what is important to "you" In my opinion BMW's interior is so, so compared to my Audi. (Own an e46 M3 and a b5 S4) Fit and finish of Audi is by far better and lasts longer...at least for me. Real wheel drive of the M3 is incredible and fun...but for all weather it is hands down S4.

So my point is it is all relative, personally I don't care much about the whole movement discussion as the whole package is more important. Perhaps in time Anonimo will make in house movements but for now it is what it is....A great watch with rich history.


----------



## european.aristocrat

amers said:


> It is all relative and like you said what is important to "you" In my opinion BMW's interior is so, so compared to my Audi. (Own an e46 M3 and a b5 S4) Fit and finish of Audi is by far better and lasts longer...at least for me. Real wheel drive of the M3 is incredible and fun...but for all weather it is hands down S4.
> 
> So my point is it is all relative, personally I don't care much about the whole movement discussion as the whole package is more important. Perhaps in time Anonimo will make in house movements but for now it is what it is....A great watch with rich history.


my wife has an audi. i love its fit and finish better than my bmw as well. i think i will be getting an audi, vw, or skoda for my next car.


----------

